
Domain name registrar scams have increased from China - dashwin
Just got hit with a scam from a Chinese registrar company [1] telling me that my domain name in other countries (eg. domain.cn or domain.com.dn) is being taken over by a Chinese company.<p>After doing some research [2] this is a complete scam. Since  CNNIC registry announced that the Chinese .CN domains were public, these sort of scams have increased significantly.<p>If you do see these kinds of scams, I would highly recommend reporting it to the FBI internet fraud team here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fbi.gov&#x2F;scams-and-safety&#x2F;common-fraud-schemes&#x2F;internet-fraud<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;eyis.org.cn
[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.makeuseof.com&#x2F;tag&#x2F;spot-chinese-domain-name-scam&#x2F;
======
joelrunyon
These have been everywhere for a while. If you file a trademark, they'll send
these to you too.

Rule of thumb is to ignore them and only register domains directly with a
trustworthy registrar(not links you click on in an email).

~~~
tobltobs
You don't need to file a trademark for this. I did get plenty of those for
domains I own in the last 10 years. There was even one "company" which did
send me snail mails for this.

~~~
joelrunyon
> You don't need to file a trademark for this.

I didn't say that. I said they ALSO do this if you file a trademark.

------
tobltobs
This 'scam' is really old and I am not sure if this is scammy enough to bother
the FBI with that.

